# Work on same day of sigmoidoscopy?



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi all. I read through a bunch of posts about the sigmoidoscopy, which I am having next week.For mine, I am not having sedation. I am okay with this.My bigger concern is how gassy and uncomfortable a person is after the procedure (from the air they use to inflate you). I am having the flex sig. at 11 am and have to be at work at 2 pm the same day. Has anyone else gone to work the same day? I work with the public, so I worry whether I will be dashing off to the bathroom a lot after, or is it not that bad? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi! If you've read the other postings on sigmoids you'll probably know I was a complete wimp and had sedation! Even with sedation I felt fine afterwards, even said to my daughter that I really thought I could have driven myself home







I felt fine afterwards, no pain or running to the loo. I suppose we are all different though and there is bound to be someone who says different. Good luck!


----------



## 22745 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi there Happycamper, after my sig. i felt fine, even with the sedation, just had a slight feeling of bloating and a little bit of gas later on in the evening despite having my sig at around 9:30 that morning! i'm sure you'll be fine, hope all goes well.


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. This whole IBS thing has increased my anxiety, since my body has been acting out of control and unpredictable.I am going to leave myself the option of calling in sick that day if I am VERY stressed. I haven't called in sick to work once in the past 3 years, so I feel I can cut myself a break this once if I need it. Then again, maybe it will go great and I won't need to call in. I just wish I had a few more hours in between the procedure and work...in case I do feel gassy or get some bad results. I am also nervous about what the doc will find (normal I guess). Well, the big day is Friday. Will see how it goes. Thanks again for the well wishes.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

i went back to college after mine. No problems at all!


----------

